# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  Converting files!!  Need help!!

## rbyrd023

Hello all!

I have a HUGE problem.  I have a computer program (Compupawn) that was written in MSDOS that I have had for about 8 years.  I am switching to a new .net program (Champion Pawn)  My problem is that I cannot transfer the old data.  I have worked on it for months.  I am willing to freelance out this work, I just need some help!  The files are in IDA and IDX format.  I need them into a SQL Server!

----------

